# [VB.net] Youtube MP3 Converter/Downloader, Source Code



## ZeakZ (29. Oktober 2018)

Einen Wunderschönen. 

Ist es möglich in VB.net einen Youtube-MP3 Converter zu Erstellen, ohne jegliche API's aus dem Browser? z.b "http://convert2mp3.net/", ihr wisst glaube was ich meine... ggf habe ich schon denn MP4 Download, bräuchte nur Hilfe bei der Convertation zu MP3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Habt ihr dann ggf Beispiele, Source-Codes, Tutorials oder ähnliches? würde mich über alles freuen, außer irgendeine besser wisser sache.. was mir nicht weiter Hilft! 

Bezahlung wäre ggf auch da.. Design nicht Nötig, nur Code.. 


Ich habe schon Folgenden Code mit der VideoLibrary von durch Bar Arnon



```
If FolderBrowserDialog1.ShowDialog = DialogResult.OK Then
            lblStatus.Text = "Downloading"
            Dim video = YouTube.Default.GetVideo(txtUrl.Text)
            File.WriteAllBytes(FolderBrowserDialog1.SelectedPath & "\" & _
              video.FullName, video.GetBytes)
            lblStatus.Text = "Complete"
        End If
```


----------



## Spyke (31. Oktober 2018)

Hab ich selbst noch nicht gemacht, aber ausgehend von deinem Post das du mp4 zumindest schonmal downloaden könntest.

Die Umwandlung über extra Prozess mittels ffmpeg
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10058890/convert-mp4-to-mp3#

Und was man so liest schlagen viele ffmpeg vor.


----------



## ZeakZ (31. Oktober 2018)

Spyke hat gesagt.:


> Hab ich selbst noch nicht gemacht, aber ausgehend von deinem Post das du mp4 zumindest schonmal downloaden könntest.
> 
> Die Umwandlung über extra Prozess mittels ffmpeg
> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10058890/convert-mp4-to-mp3#
> ...




Danke für deine Antwort.

Wie ist es möglich das es Automstisch nach dem Download Umgewandelt wird & die MP4 gelöscht wird?.


----------



## Spyke (2. November 2018)

Du lädst die Datei runter.
Startest den Prozess für ffmpeg in C# und mittels WaitForExit() wartest du bis der ffmpeg Prozess beendet ist, danach kannste die mp4 per C# löschen.

Edit: Oder halt per VB.Net


----------



## ZeakZ (2. November 2018)

Spyke hat gesagt.:


> Du lädst die Datei runter.
> Startest den Prozess für ffmpeg in C# und mittels WaitForExit() wartest du bis der ffmpeg Prozess beendet ist, danach kannste die mp4 per C# löschen.
> 
> Edit: Oder halt per VB.Net



Ich meine mithilfe meines Codes...


----------

